# Fish Slowly Dying Off ?!



## Sylvie (Aug 10, 2010)

I recently bout a 90G about 3 weeks ago and I am the process of cycling it with a few goldfish and jack dempsey's and a bala shark. I have 2 3" reds in a 32G right now and was looking for a couple more around that size. It's impossible to find reds bigger than an inch and a half so I figured I'd get smaller one and keep them in the 90G until they catch up size wise. I wasn't planning on getting them till my new tank was cycle, but I found an add with 7 1" reds in a 10G for sale online. When called the kid said there were 5 left (2 got picked off) He didn't even have a heater for them so I told him I'd give him 15$ for the reds... Now here's my problem, 2 of the jacks died (not from the reds) and one of my piranhas is now showing the same signs that he's gonna be a floater soon! There's 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, and about 20 nitrate in my 90G. I do my weekly 10% water change and test my water daily, and only feed them what they can eat so none collects at the bottom. Could my fish be diseased? I know I shouldn't of brought these guys home without a proper tank for them, but after seeing his overcrowded 10G with no heater I wasn't gonna leave them with a kid that has no knowledge on how to properly care for reds. Any thoughts?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Water sounds fine. What's the pH at? Has it been fluctuating?tank temp? What have you been feeding?


----------



## Sylvie (Aug 10, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Water sounds fine. What's the pH at? Has it been fluctuating?tank temp? What have you been feeding?


Ph is at 7... Temp is 79F... it's always been those stats for the temp and ph, no change... I alternate flakes, frozen brine shrimp and frozen blood worms.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hard to say really. Might of just been weak fish? Might dose em just to be sure no parasites are the cause. N peace of mind they won't be spreading something to your original ones when you consolidate them. Other 1"s seem fine? Heavy or fast breathing?


----------



## Sylvie (Aug 10, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Hard to say really. Might of just been weak fish? Might dose em just to be sure no parasites are the cause. N peace of mind they won't be spreading something to your original ones when you consolidate them. Other 1"s seem fine? Heavy or fast breathing?


I have been dosing them with Stability, I did the recommended dosage for the tank size. Other 4 reds seem fine and are schooling together. Just one loner red and now another dempsey. Both are breathing fast, they're hanging around the filter jet.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Am I mistaken, or do I understand this correct : the tank they're in, was not fully cycled yet ? That's a first problem..
And you're doing 10% waterchange a week ? That should be increased to weekly 25% at least...

Whatś your filtercapacity and how is the outlet placed in the tank ? Is ther movement in the surface ?


----------



## Sylvie (Aug 10, 2010)

CombiChrist said:


> Am I mistaken, or do I understand this correct : the tank they're in, was not fully cycled yet ? That's a first problem..
> And you're doing 10% waterchange a week ? That should be increased to weekly 25% at least...
> 
> Whatś your filtercapacity and how is the outlet placed in the tank ? Is ther movement in the surface ?


Like I said... I've had my new tank for over 3 weeks now, I test my stats daily when cycling... watched the ammonia peek almost 8 the first week, then watch the nitrite crawl up the following week. My nitrate is still plateau at 20. The cycle of my tank wasn't my concern (keep in mind my reds only went in mid nitrate stage), I was just stating all the fact to give u a history. For the weekly water changes, when cycling I found doing a couple small 10% water changes is more beneficiary than one big 25% (keeps my levels safe and less hazardous I find)

At first I thought he might have been diseased... but after observing them for a few days I think one might be the outcast?? He's still eating, comes out if the lights are off... but he doesn't school with the other 4

I have a rena xp3... my outlet setup is a spraybar ¼ deep with some movement on the surface.


----------

